# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Orjentimi Në Jetë

## NoName

*ORJENTIMI NË JETË

Meditime për jetën etiko-morale të njeriut*


_Është fakt i qartë se, të shkruash për moralin apo etikën sot, kur ‘dominon’ amorali, indiferenca ndaj vlerave, hedonizmi (kënaqësia e trupit, epsheve), mendimi endacak (vagabond) dhe monad, në kohën kur mbizotëron mendimi se çdo njeri me plotë liri mund ta krijon një botë për vete dhe në vete, vërtetë, për personin përkatës, është sfidë, në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës._


_Çfarë është etika/morali?_

Fjala etikë rrjedh nga fjala greke ethos – vendlindje, konak, traditë, karakter, natyrë, sjellje, veprim, si dhe fjala latine mos - moris, e cila plotësisht i përgjigjet, si në domethënie po ashtu edhe në kuptim, fjalës greke ethos. Nga këto domethënie dhe përkthime deri sot kanë depërtuar vetëm domethënia traditë, natyrë, karakter dhe sjellje.
    Qysh në kohën antike, filozofët më të famshëm grek: Sokrati, Platoni dhe Aristoteli, etikën e fusin në kuadrin e filozofisë si disiplinë filozofike. Prandaj edhe konstatohet se mu këta filozofë ishin edhe themeluesit e etikës, pa marrë parasysh se morali apo etika ekziston qysh në fillim të botës, përkatësisht njeriut. Duke u mbështetur në domethënien etimologjike të konceptit etikë, mund të themi se etika është shkencë, e cila merret me veprimin dhe sjelljen njerëzore, të cilat i trajton dhe përsiat, aq sa ato janë akte të lira personale.
    Nga jeta e përditshme është e dukshme se në mes veprave të ndryshme njerëzore, disa apelojnë në të mirën e personit, vepra që i kualifikojmë si etiko-morale, e disa të tjera të cilat s’janë në përkim me të parat, i kualifikojmë apo i quajmë si vepra të pamoralshme, jo etike. Sjelljet e këtilla, njeriun e bëjnë të mirë apo të keq, duke e kualifikuar personalitetin e tij njerëzor në mënyrë konsekuente.
    Etika është e lidhur ngushtë me vlerat dhe me angazhimin më të thellë të njeriut si person. Ajo s’është vetëm çështje e rregullave dhe normave, detyrave dhe obligimeve. Etika është analizë detajshe e të gjitha gjërave të cilat njeriu si person dhe karakter duhet t’i mësojë dhe t’i përvetësojë që ta ketë një jetë më të lumtur, në harmoni me vetveten dhe rrethin, mjedisin, një jetë në paqe. Ajo është grishje që njeriu ta kuptoj si duhet jetuar jeta e dhuruar, si duhet formuar kohën e disponuar, si të jemi të lumtur dhe të gëzuar. Këto pyetje e shpalosin esencën e etikës, duke e vënë në epiqendër pyetjen e ekzistencës njerëzore: Si duhet jetuar që jeta të ketë kuptim?
    Është fakt se njeriu, posaçërisht ai i kohës së sotme, nuk mendoj për moralin deri atëherë kur gjendet para një situate mjerimi, fatkeqësie, ngushtice. Këtë etikë edhe e quajmë, sipas Edmund Pincoffs-it, “etika e situatave të pakëndshme”. Kësaj etike i mungon ajo esencialja, sepse aktet, veprat e personit i vë në qendër të etikës, duke e harruar personin, subjektin kryesor të etikës.
    Shpesh nuk jemi të vetëdijshëm për domethënien dhe kuptimin e mirëfilltë të moralit/etikës. Në vend që moralin ta vështrojmë në mënyrë pozitive, si një synim permanent kah e mira, e bukura, e këndshmja, shumë herë moralit i vishen etiketa të llojllojshme negative. Prandaj, të deklarohesh si person i moralshëm, shoqëria të bënë objekt talljeje, të përbuzë, të përbaltë, duke të etiketuar si primitiv, konservativ, tradicionalist etj. Por kuptimi kryesor i moralit është: nxitja kah harmonia, mirësia e jetës njerëzore, ndriçimi i arsyes dhe mendjes për një jetë paqësore të brendshme. Ndoshta definicionin më të mirë të etikës e ka dhënë filozofi tomist francez Étienne Gilson, i cili thotë: morali është shkencë e cila mëson se si njeriu duhet të jetojë, ashtu që historia e jetës së tij të ketë një mbarim fatmirë. Kjo do të thotë, vazhdon É. Gilson, kujdes dhe orvatje që njerëzimin tim ta zhvilloj deri në kulminim. Etika, mortaliteti s’është diçka jashtë nesh, por ajo është jeta jonë personale e cila varet nga ajo se çfarë persona dëshirojmë të jemi. Etika është vend, vendbanim në të cilin jemi të strehuar si persona. Detyra e saj është të përcaktojë atë çka jep plotësi dhe atë çka na bën të tërësishëm.
    Etika na mëson të qëndrojmë drejt – të jemi të virtytshëm, ta kuptojmë qëllimin dhe idealin e jetës, të cilat, çdo person duhet ta ketë ose do të duhej ta ketë që të bëhet ai që duhet të jetë. Konkretisht, njeriu sipas natyrës është i prirë kah jeta moralo – etike. Ai i cili nuk i përgjigjet kësaj të vërtete hyjnore dhe natyrore, gjendet në kundërshtim me vetveten, sepse nuk është ai i cili duhet të jetë. Kjo e vërtetë vlen në çdo kohë dhe hapësirë. Fundi, normat dhe parimet moralo – etike janë universale dhe të amshuara, kështu që koha apo gjendja nuk kanë kompetenca t`i ndërrojnë ato, por përkundrazi, ato në çdo kohë dhe në çdo hapësirë duhet të zbatohen duke ju përshtatur kohës dhe hapësirës.

----------


## NoName

*LIRIA DHE PËRGJEGJËSIA*


Fjala liri është nocion bazor i cili shpreh vetëkuptueshmërinë e njeriut. Liria, sot, është bërë kërkim themelor i ekzistencës së njeriut dhe jetës së drejtë njerëzore. Për të u shkruan shumë dokumente, konventa e rezoluta me elemente kombëtare e ndërkombëtare. Tendenca për liri lëviz e ndërron botën. 
    Në këtë fragment do ti kushtohen disa rreshta lirisë dhe përgjegjësisë si veçori-tipar të njeriut, gjegjësisht në lirinë e brendshme të njeriut si pjesë përbërëse e tij.

*E veçanta e njeriut*

Njeriu si qenie natyrore, në krahasim me gjitarët tjerë, është fizikisht i dobët. Mandej, aftësia e tij për vetë-jetën zhvillohet relativisht ngadalë dhe vonë, ashtu që pasardhësit e tij smunden gjatë të jetojnë pa kujdesin e dikujt, gjegjësisht pa njerëzit tjerë, pa sivëllezërit e tij. Për më tepër, kujdesi tek njerëzit është i domosdoshëm si kusht i ekzistencës, jetës, mund të thuhet, edhe gjatë tërë jetës. Ky është një tipar i cili pohon se njeriu është, siç thotë Aristoteli, qenie shoqërore/politike (zoon politicon - ens politicum). Që ti kompensoj të metat, mungesat, njeriut iu dashtë ta zhvilloj kulturën, ku manifestohet forca e tij në inteligjencë, në të shprehurit dhe aftësia e tij e ushtrimit të lëvizjeve të duarve. Konkretisht, me që i mungojnë muskujt e fortë kurrizor të shpinës, siç i ka thëngela, njeriu ka shpikur dhe sajuar mjete teknike me të cilat këtë të metë e kompenson; po ashtu, me që nuk është i mbështjellur me lëkurë të ngrohtë, ai mëson të ruan vatrat e veta dhe të qepë, të harrojë rrobat për të ekzistuar.
    Përmes të gjitha këtyre tipareve njeriu manifestohet si qenie e cila prodhon, fiton (nga puna e tregtia), zotëron (homo aeconomicus  qenie ekonomike).
    Si qenie inteligjente i ka themeluar dhe strukturuar rregullat e kulturës së jetës, kodin e vlerave, sipas të cilave jeton në shoqëri, bashkësi. Ky është aspekti shpirtëror i kulturës së tij. Manifestohet në kuptueshmërinë e njeriut dhe në aftësinë e tij që të tjerëve tju flet në mënyrë të kuptueshme, gjegjësisht ti kuptojë (animal racionale  kafshë racionale, mendore, e kuptueshme). Këto dy tipare njeriun e dallojnë nga të gjitha gjallesat tokësore.



(vazhdon)

----------


## NoName

*    Pse është e rëndësishme të theksohen të gjitha këto?*

    Vërejmë se edhe kafshët gradualisht gjatë evolucionit, aftësitë e tyre ua adaptojnë kulturave të rrethit i cila iu përcakton ekzistencën. Disa prej tyre organizohen në bashkësi apo grupe që të mund të mbijetojnë. Në këtë bashkësi ekziston njëfarë forme e ndarjes së detyrave, antarët mes veti kuptohen, e asnjëri prej tyre nuk është udhëheqës. Ata jetojnë ashtu duke u kënaqur me format e poseduara pa tendenca të ngritjes kulturore e jetësore. Njeriu, përkundrazi, me qenë se nuk është i adaptuar mjedisit me cilësitë e veta trupe, domosdoshmëria përherë e shtyen të gjejë forma tjera të ekzistencës (s’duhet larguar nga mendja se njeriu është e vetmja qenie e gjallë e cila vjen në botë i paadaptuar mjedisit, i papërgatitur, në krahasim me gjallorët tjerë të cilët qysh para lindjes, në barkun e nënës, janë të adaptuar, të përgatitur për mjedisin që do të jetojë). Me të gjitha reaksionet e tij zhvillon format e adaptimit natyror dhe shoqëror. Pa marrë parasysh se adaptimi bëhet në kushte biologjike apo në ato gjeografike, njeriu detyrohet të bëjë hapa të ri në jetën e vet. Për më tepër,  ai ka aftësi t’i kalojë kufijtë e hapësirës së përvojës e të gjurmojë kahjen për qenien mbinatyrore, transhedente – ZOTIN,  përkitazi, për vlerat të cilat burojnë nga ku relacion. Edhe ky është një tipar qenësor i cili e dallon nga qeniet tjera (ens religiosum – qenie religjioze).
    Supozimi i specificumit – të veçantës dhe dallueshmërisë së njeriut në këtë kuptim, janë aftësitë psikike: njohja e superioritetit, mundësia e kontrollimit të epsheve dhe emocioneve, aftësia e superioritetit të imagjinatës, shpresës dhe fesë e cila nxit nevoja shpirtërore.
    Kompensimi i mungesave natyrore në mësimin dhe adaptimin e kulturave të bashkësive të tjera me procesin e shoqëriarizimit. Dersa kafshët janë të pajsura me instinkte si udhëtreguese për ekzistencë e me ndihmën e tyre i plotësojnë dhe i kryejnë nevojat e tyre themelore (ushqimi, mbrojtja etj.), njeriu mëson dhe përvetëson kulturën përmes së cilës i plotëson nevojat themelore për ekzistencë.


*	Liria personale – liria e brendshme*

Në procesin e shoqëriarizimit njeriu e përvetëson dhe adapton kulturën e ndonjë shoqërie, kështu që qëndrimet dhe sjelljet e veta i përshtat normave, parimeve dhe vlerave dominuaese të shoqërisë përkatëse.  Mirëpo, përvetësimi dhe adaptimi bëhet, s’ka dyshim, me preferimin dhe supozimin e lirisë pesonale apo me lirinë e brendshme njerëzore, d.m.th. me lirinë e zgjedhjes.
    Duke ju falenderuar kësaj lirie, njeriu mund të mos e pranojë kulturën të cilën ia ofron shoqëria me të cilën takohet, por ka mundësi të kërkojë kultura dhe organizime tjera të përshtatura natyrës, karakterit të tij.  Pra, është evidente se bëhet fjalë për lirinë e brendshme të cilën askush nuk mund t’ia merrë. Kjo është liri natyrore, qenësore tek çdo njeri (tipar me të cilin s’do të ishte njeriu person në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës). Kjo është qëndrim me të cilin çdo individ vepron në harmoni me arsyen dhe vullnetin e tij. Të bëmat e mbramë dhe veprimet tona sipas harmonisë së lartpërmendura: s’e bënë atë sipas asaj se çka të tjerët të supozojnë por sipas asaj të cilën e konsideron të mirë dhe si të tillë e zbaton. Liria pra është e drejta bazore e njeriut e cila i përket sipas natyrës dhe esencës së tij.


*Liria si vetë-përcaktim*

Siç u cek më lart, liria është supozimi i veprimit moral, sepse njeriu zgjedh mes parimeve sipas të cilave vepron, përcaktonm qëllimin e veprimit dhe mjetet që të arrin atë qëllim.
    Duhet qartësuar konceptet, gjegjësisht duhej shtjelluar domethëniet dhe kuptimet e tyre që mos të vijë te kuptimi i gabueshëm.
    Vetë-përcaktimi s’do të thotë vetë-dëshira e veprimit apo të zgjidhjes, siç praktikohet shpeshherë në të përditshmen: të bëjmë çka të dojmë, duke mos respektuar e nderuar kurrfarë ligji, as natyror, as juridik e as hyjnor.  Vetëpërcaktimi do të thotë përcaktim i permanent për të mirën, vlerat morale. Ky konceptim i lirisë nuk do të pranohet nga të gjithë moralistët e eticientët, ngase varet nga personat se si ata e kuptojnë dhe si e jetojnë lirinë.
    Njeriu nga dita në ditë fiton njohori për lirinë se ajo s’mund të merret, ashtu thjeshtë, në atë mënyrë që secili të bëjë çka të dojë apo çka t`i bie ndërmend duke u mbështetur në ndjenjat e çastit. Kjo do të çonte në anarki, kaos, ... ku do të dominon (mbijetonin) vetëm më të fortit (darvinizëm). Qysh në antikitetin e hershëm, Platoni shkruate se liria e tepruar e çon në robëri individin dhe shtetin. Liria apsolute është negacion i lirisë. Nga ky gjykim pason liria e kushtëzuar si kuptim i përfillur i konceptit liri, si jetë e harmonizuar në paqe me vetveten, me të tjerët, me mjedisin. Individi si person i pranon normat shoqërore – norma të cilat vlejnë për të dhe për shoqërinë ku jeton. Vërtetë, normat shoqërore e kushtëzojnë dhe e kufizojnë lirin apsolute të njeriut, por në anën tjetër, këto norma përkatëse, atij ia sigurojnë paqen dhe komunikimin e drejtë në shoqëri dhe e mbrojnë nga liria apsolute e të tjerëve; ia mundësojnë jetën si qenie e lirë. Liria pra është e pranishën në ata të cilët janë në harmoni me normat dhe parimet morale të shoqërisë ku jeton. Kjo është liri morale. Fundja, liria duhej kuptuar si liri morale e jo si apsolute. Si e tillë dhe vetëm si e tillë liria është vetë-përcaktim.


*Liria dhe përgjegjësia*

Fjala shqipe “përgjegjësi” rrjedh nga folja përgjigjem. Të njëjtat konotacione i kanë edhe gjuhët botërore (ang. rensponsibility - response, gjer. Verantwortung - antworten). Filozofi gjerman R. Wisser është i mendimit se përgjegjësia buron nga nevoja që të përgjigjemi pyetjeve që na shtrohen e të cilat janë të lidhura ngusht me ekzistencën tonë.
    Këtu s’është fjala vetëm për atë që, diç duhej shtjelluar vetëm ashtu thjesht duke përgjigjur e shtjelluar pyetjet e dikujt për qëllimet tona. Ajo është diç më tepër.  Së pari duhet përgjegjur para vetes për çdo vepër të jetës së përditshme sepse ne duhet t’ia shtrojmë pyetjen vetvetes, a veprojmë mirë apo kemi “gabuar rrugën”. Vetëm ai që pyet për kushtet e ekzistencës së vet mund të jap përgjegje të plotë, gjegjësisht të merrë përgjegjësi. Mandej, në vazhdim, të folurit, komunikimi, shtruarja e pyetjeve është edhe tipar esencial i jetës njerëzore i përmbajtur në konceptin përgjegjësi.
    Marrëdhëniet tona ndërnjerëzore, me mjedisin, me qenien transhedente - Zotin, pushojnë në lirinë që me to të flasim, që veprat tona t’i drejtojmë kah këto qëllime. Mirëpo edhe ato ndjejnë nevojë që ne t’u përgjigjemi pikërisht me lirinë, me të cilën zhvillohet komunikimi, veprat, jeta. Vetëm kjo mënyrë na mundëson ta kuptojmë përgjegjësinë e lirë e jo të inponuar.
    Në etikën bashkëkohore Max Weberi mbështetet në etikën e përgjegjësisë duke konstatuar se vetëm përgjegjësia mund të garantojë eticitetin/moralitetin e veprimeve të njeriut. Përgjegjësia, sipas tij d.m.th, të kesh parasysh të gjitha pasojat e veprave, që të mundesh sipas tyre të përcaktohesh e të veprosh. Nëse para një vepre gjykojmë se pasojat do të shkaktonin më shumë dëm e të këqija se sa të mira vepra e tillë duhej të menjanohej nga personi.
    Në konceptin përgjegjësi është ndërtuar edhe etika e H. Jons-it. Ky mendon se veprimi i përgjegjësisë është i domosdoshëm në civilizimin teknik bashkëkohor. Njeriu mban përgjegjësi për vete, për mjedisin ku jeton, në një mënyrë për mbarë njerëzimin. Prandaj, përgjegjësia është e pranishme, përveç në etikë, edhe në të gjitha lëmenjtë e jetës. Kështu dëgjojmë për përgjegjësi në politikë, përgjegjësi në jurispodencë, përgjegjësi në shkencë, në kulturë... etj, për të na vetëdijësuar se çdo person është në mënyrë të posaçme përgjegjës në lëmin e jetës së vet. Së këndejmi, s’ka fushë a sferë veprimi që nuk është e pranishme etika e veprimi moral e kështu edhe përgjegjsia si element i moralit të mirëfilltë.

(vazhdon)

----------


## NoName

*Sfidat e lirisë*


_apo_ 


*Koha e pasluftës në Kosovë - sprovë biblike*


Në botën aktuale ka shumë gjëra që e karakterizojnë si një botë që po zhvillohet shumë shpejtë. Rrjedha, ecuria  e saj sot është paksa e vështirë për t`u përcijellur. Ky zhvillimi i hovshëm shoqëror mbarëbotëror ka ndikuar edhe tek ne në Kosovë. Ndryshimi i shpejtë e ka kapluar edhe vendin tonë dhe ajo më ka shtyer të tentoj për të bërë një analizë teorike mbi zhvillimin më të ri kosovar. Madje, aktualiteti shoqëror i lirisë dhe sprovat e saja kanë bërë që mirëfilli dhe në mënyrë urgjente t`i kushtohet vëmendje kreative dukurive të pasluftës apo kohës pas `99, për të arrituar një përfundim objektiv mbi realizimin e lirisë dhe komplikimet e saja në hapsirën kosovare.
Kosova e pasluftës nuk është ajo e paraluftës. Shumë gjerë kanë ndryshuar rrënjësisht. Dhe pikërisht kjo gjendje e re na ballafaqon me shumë sfida të reja për të cilat, s`ka dyshim, kërkohet këndellje shpirtërore. Vështirësitë aktuale janë një sprovë shumë e madhe për ne. 
Derisa me dhjetëvjetshat e kaluar kemi jetuar në një robëri dhe në një diktaturë dhe gati se e tëra ka qenë e programuar dhe gjithçka hermetikisht e izoluar, faktikisht qytetari kosovar nuk ka qenë në gjendje normale dhe të kënaqëshme humane të shprehë esencialitetin dhe  personalitetin e vet.  Liria e tij ka qenë e margjinalizuar dhe e përkufizuar. S`ka qenë e mundur mirëfilli të tregohet se kush është vërtetë ai dhe çfarë personi është ai, cilat vlera i posedon, cilit grup i përket ai, çfarë formimi të krishterë apo isalm ka dhe sa është i gatshëm të qëndrojë drejtë në qëndrimet e veta të krishtera apo ato islame. Një kohë e konfuzitetit mental, anonimitet i personit në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës. Ky realitet ka shkaktuar pamundësinë që gati se askush mos ta njohë në thelbë dhe mirë njëri-tjetrin. Sepse koha ka inponuar jetë të përbashkët, pa patur në brendësi shpirtin e bashkëjetesës, dashurisë ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Në këtë rrjedhë logjikore, jeta ishte një proces `fotosinteze`, luftë për mbijetesë, dhunë e dhunshme që të jetohet edhe me të padëshiruarin, dashuri e inponuar, me një fjalë, jetë  e PAJETË. E pra, a mund të quhet jetë një jetë e këtillë? A mund të kërkohet realizimi dhe zbatimi i personalitetit njerëzor në një jetë të këtillë? Prandaj, kërkimi i flaktë i gjithsecilit për të dal nga kjo situatë konsiderohet një e drejtë natyrore njerëzore. Jo pse dëshiron njeriu të jetojë në liri, por duhet të jetojë në liri, sepse vetëm në liri njeriu e realizon vetveten. 

_ Liria  aspiratë e përhershme e njeriut_

Shpirti i njeriut aspironë përherë lirinë. Liria është diçka natyrore, thelbësore në njeriun. Por liria është edhe një përgjegjësi për të jetuar. Kjo liri kaq e çmueshme më ka nxitur që sot me ju të diskutojë dhe të analizojmë së bashku se sa liria sot në Kosovë është vërtetë liri dhe si po jetohet ajo në banorët e sajë. 
Sepse vërtetë koha e pasluftës është një sfidë e jona jetësore. Sepse gjindemi në një fazë të ndryshimit të jetës, nga  një kohë ku ishte e pranishme shtypja e njeriut në kohën ku njeriut i lejohet lirisht të zgjedhë atë të cilën është përcaktuar nga bindja e vet personale. 
Ka shumë kohë që mendoj të shkruaj për këtë temë, sepse disi më duket urgjente për kohën e tashme që po e jetojmë në Kosovë. Për më tepër, kjo temë, më duket mua se, i përshtatet shumë jetës momentale në vendin tonë, dhe medoemos duhet të shtjellohet kjo çështje si një bazë për të biseduar për formimin e persona humana kosovar në kohën e lirisë.


*Shkrimi Shenjt  burim i shkëlqyer për përsiatjen e lirisë dhe sfidat e saja* 

Si t`ia fillojmë shqyrtimit? Ku është burimi jonë i përsiatjes/meditimit për të kapur thelbin e kësaj teme? Me siguri se gjenden shumë metoda dhe pikënisje rreth kësaj teme. Unë kam zgjedhur njërën prej tyre, që e konsideroj më të pëlqyeshën.

Nëse bota e qytetëruar dhe e kulturuar perëndimore krejt atë që e gëzon sot e ka nxijerrur nga Shkrimi Shenjt - Bibla dhe përherë nga ky shkrim gjenë burimin për zhvillimin e shoqërisë, atëherë edhe ne, nëse dëshirojmë të shkojmë gjurmëve të tyre, duhet t`i kthehemi Biblës, Shkrimit Shenjt, për t`u ballafaquar me realitetin e ri dhe për t`i përballuar si duhet sfidat e lirisë.
Pra, më duket shumë i arsyeshme të filloj nga Fjala e Zotit, nga Bibla. Ngjarjet nga Bibla janë një shembull i shkëlqyer që na japin modelin e diskutimit për gjithçka, e posaçërisht për temën e lirinsë, përkatësisht sfidat e lirisë.
Besoj që të gjithë keni dëgjuar për ngjarjen e njohur nga Bibla, përkatësisht daljen e popullit të Izraelit nga robëria e Egjiptit dhe rrugën e tij nëpër shkretirë kah toka e premtuar.  

*(Lexuesit i propozojë të lexojë pjesën nga Bibla, Libri i Daljes 13,17-22. 14-15, 22-25; 16, 1-4; 32, 1-14, që të mund kuptojë në thellësi të plotë esencën e idesë së shtjelluar)*
Pjesët më kryesore:
_ Moisiu i bëri izraelitët të çojnë prej Detit të Kuq dhe ta marrin udhën nëpër shkretirën e Surit. Udhëtuan tri ditë nëpër shkretirë, por nuk gjetën ujë. Arritën në Marë, por nuk  mund të pinin ujin e Marës, sepse ishte i hidhur[...] Atëherë populli nynykati kundër Moisiut dhe tha: `Çka të pimë`? Moisiu thirri Zotin. Zoti i dëftoi një dru. Moisiu e hodhi në ujë e uji u bë i ëmbël.(Dal 15, 22  25). Mbarë bashkësia e bijëve të Izraelit zuri të ankohet kundër Moisiut dhe Aronit në shkretirë. I thonin njëri-tjetrit: `Oh, sikur të kishim vdekur prej dorës së Zotit në dheun e Egjiptit, kur rrinim mbi vegla mishi e hanim bukë derisa s`u ngopnim! Po pse na nxorët dhe na sollët në këtë shkretirë të vdesë urie mbarë bashkësia?!`(16, 1  4). Kur populli pa se Moisiu po vononte të zbresë nga mali, u bashkua te Aroni e i tha: `Ngritu e na i puno disa hyjni që të na prijnë! Nuk dimë se çfarë i ka ndodhur atij njeriu, Moisiut, që na nxori nga dheu i Egjiptit`. Aroni u përgjigji: `Ua hiqni vathët e artë prej veshëve grave të biujëve tuaj, e të bijave tuaj, e bini tek unë`. Mbarë populli bëri siç i urdhëroi Aroni dhe ia solli vathët. Pasi i mori këta dha të punohet me daltë trajta e viçit dhe me ta e punoi viçin e metaltë. Ata thanë: `Ja, hyjnitë e tua, o Izrael, që të nxorën nga dheu i Egjiptit`. Kur pa Aroni dha të punohet një lter para trupores dhe me zë të zëdhënësit shpalli: `Nesër do të festojmë në nder të Zotit`. Të nesërmen, mëkuan heret, kushtuan fli shkrumbimi dhe fli pajtimi. Atëherë populli u ul të hajë e të pijë. Pastaj u ngrit të dëfrejë. Por Zoti i tha Moisiut: `Mos vono e zbrit poshtë, sepse populli yt që e nxore nga dheu i Egjiptit, u prish. E lanë me të shpejtë rrugën që ua kam caktuar. Punuan një viç të metaltë e adhuruan dhe i kushtuan fli e thanë: `Këta janë zotat e tu, o Izrael, që të nxorën nga dheu i Egjiptit!`. Mandej Zoti i tha Moisiut: `Po shoh se ky popull është popull zverkngurtë. Më lësho të ndizet flakë huidhërimi im kundër tij e ta shfaros e pasta prej teje do të bëjë një popull të madh`. Porse Moisiu i lutej Zotit, Hyjit të vet, e i thoshte: `Përse, o Zot, do të ndizet flakë hidhërimi yt kundër popullit tënd, të cilin e nxore nga dheu i Egjiptit me fuqi të madhe e dorë të fortë? Jo, të lutem, që të mos thonë egjiptianët: `I nxori me dredhi që t`i vras në male e t`i zhbijë nga toka. Le të qetësohet hidhërimi yt dhe dëftohu i mëshirshëm mbi të keqen e popullit tënd. Të bie ndër mend Abrahami, Izaku e Izraeli, shërbëtorët e tu, të cilëve u përbetove me vetvete, kur u the: `Do ta shtoj farën tuaj si yjet e qiellit dhe tërë këtë tokë, për të cilën ju fola, do t`ia jap farës suaj; e do të juaja përgjithmonë``. Zoti pati mëshirë dhe nuk ia çoi të keqen me të cilën i ishte kërcënuar popullit të vet. (32, 1  14)._

[vazhdon]

----------


## NoName

*Liria  shkretëtirë në të cilën duhet të orientohesh vetë*

Në këtë ngjarje të BV kemi daljen e popullit të Izraelit nga robëria e Egjiptit në liri, kah Toka e Premtuar. Çlirimi nga robëria për popullin e Izraelit ishte një kthes epokale e historike por edhe shpëtuese, që ka mundur vetëm Zoti të bëjë një gjë të tillë. Më në fund erdhi edhe për ta liria e shumëpritur. Për këtë liri ishin flijuar shumë pjestarë të popullit, shumë shpirtëra ishin sakrifikuar për këtë liri, disa ishin thyer shpirtërisht duke u futur në humnerën e mykut robërues të egjiptasve, kishin ndërrur karakterin dhe ishin servil ndaj pushtuesve. Koha e gjatë kishte bërë punën e vet dhe njerëzit ngadal dobësoheshin në moralin e tyre. Sishte lehtë për askënd të kultivojë qëndrueshmëri, lojalitet për të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë biblike të trashiguar më shekuj. Porse në secilin popull dhe gjithkund ka njerëz që mbajnë në kurrizin e tyre peshën e përgjegjësisë dhe të ndërgjegjësisë për vlerat, religjionin dhe traditën e vet. Ata sakrifikohen për të mirën e bashkësisë së vet. Ata vetëdijsojnë masën për vlera të pakalueshme. 
Në anën tjetër populli është si një thesë që ka shumë lloj cilësie; të mirë e të keqi. Fatëkeqësisht e keqja shpeshherë del në pah dhe i vërbonë sytë e shumicës si një rrugë e shpallur më e lehtë për tia arritur qëllimit. Ky element i rrëzikshëm bëri që populli të jetë në terrin e padijës në lidhje me parimet e lirisë e kështu të krijihet përfytyrimi i gabuar për lirinë. Liria u paraqit si shkretëtira e gjërë, e pakufi dhe e panjohur, e rëndë, e pasigurtë. Për liri tani lypej vendimi personal e jo ndjekje verbërore mbas një prijësi apo robëruesi, e kjo për ta ishte e papritur. Nga siguria që ishin në Egjipt tani gjendeshin në pasigurinë e lirisë në shkreti. Mungon gati gjithçka; uji, buka, vendbanimi ... 
Tani e panë se liria nuk është lehtë për t`u jetuar. Për liri duhet edukim, durim, vetësakrificë, vetëmohim, karakter të fortë, vëndosmëri. 
Liria është shkreti, në të duhet vetë të gjesh orientimin, të gjesh rrugën e vërtetë. Shkretëtira është vend i pakapshëm për sytë tanë, ku ditën dielli të përzhitë, netën të ftoftit të ngrinë, ku mbretëron uria e etja dhe rruga e mundimshme. Në këtë gjendje të llahtarshme populli i kujton ditët e robërisë ku kishin të hanë e të pinë e të ngihen; mallëngjehen për robërinë. Populli bie në provim para lirirsë. Përsëri e kërkon robërinë. 
Liria nuk është shkop magjik që të t`i zgjidh të gjitha problemet e jetës, kurse t`i duarkryq e shijonë atë. Në liri duhet të mbështetesh në forcat e tua për t`ia arritur qëllimit të parashtruar. Në liri peshën më të rëndë e mbanë përgjegjësia personale dhe ajo vendos nëse do arrijmë qëllimit apo s`do t`ia arrijmë. Në liri nuk ka më shtypsa që na imponojnë idealin, rrugën nga duhet të shkojmë. Nuk mund ta akuzojmë më askënd se kinëse na ngulëfatin e na pengojnë mbarëvajtën dhe ecjen e jetës, fajtorë mund të jemi vetëm ne e askush tjetër. 

*	Njeriu është NJERI vetëm në liri!*

Këtu shohim se ne kur të gjendemi në këtë shkreti të pakufijshëm, del gjithë personaliteti ynë në shesh dhe gjendja jonë shpirtërore, dhe pyetja më kryesore: adhurimi i Zotit të cilin e kemi si bazë të jetës sonë. 
Populli i Izraelit e kishte lidhur beslidhjen më Zotin dhe kishin urdhërimet si rrugët e sigurta që duhet shkuar për t`ia arritur qëllimit, për të arritur Tokën e premtuar. Prapseprapë ranë në provim. Nga akuzat kundër Moisiut dhe Zoti tani i braktisin ata tërësisht dhe i adhurojnë idolet. 

*	Liria dhe Zoti*

Njeriu kur largohet prej Zotit ai adhuron idolet, zotat e vdekur.
Kur e braktisin Moisiun, sepse kishte ndenjur dhe ishte vanuar në Malin Sinai, e ndiejnë vetën si të zhveshur, pa orientim, të humbur në hapsirën e shkretirës së tmerrshme. Kërkojnë një zot tjetër për adhurim dhe për prirje. 

*	Rrënimi i transhedencës dhe viçi i artë*

Kërkojnë nga Aroni që t`iu bëjë një viç të artë dhe atë e shpallin çliruesin e popullit. 
Liria kur të keqpërdoret të shtërngon t`iu besosh zotave të rrëjshëm, idoleve. Kur në liri nuk ka Zot atëherë njeriu çmendet, humb dinjitetin, personalitetin, çnjerëzohet totalisht. Pa Zotin fillojmë të bëjmë marrëzira, sepse dhuruesi i jetës më nuk ka vend në jetën e njeriut. Në vend që të përbashkohen forcat për rrugën e gjatë në shkretëtirën e lirisë, për pjekurinë e lirisë, ne shpesh e kuptojmë lirinë si kohë kur duhet të dëfrehemi, bëjmë bankete, shfrenohemi, hajmë e pijmë. Kohë kur mendojmë se duhet të ngriten trupore e lapidare të falsifikuara e prej tij bejmë heronjë e çlirues të popullit. Harrojmë liruesin e vërtetë e shkojmë mbas të rrejshmëve. Dëshira e tepruar e epsheve dhe mosndalimi i tyre e çorientojnë rrugën e drejtë të lirisë. Liria nuk është terren për lozje e dalldisje, por hapsirë e formimit të njeriut në mënyrën dinjitoze. 


*Shkretëtira  simbol i kairosit shpirtëror!*

----------


## NoName

*NDËRGJEGJJA *
*Normë e veprimit moral*

Për edukimin e çdo personi, e në veçanti për edukimin e të rinjve, rëndësi të madhe ka edukimi i ndërgjegjës, edukimi për ndërgjegjësi. Veti fenomeni ndërgjegje, qysh në fazën femijërore disi në mënyrë indirekte është i njohur nga përvoja e brendshme personale, pak a shumë të çdo njeri i zhvilluar. Kështu që, rrall takojmë njeri i cili do të deklaronte ose sinqerisht të pohojë se, sdin çka është ndërgjegja. Para njerëzve të tillë do të mbetemi të hutuar, nëse jo edhe të lemerisur; ata do ti konsideronim përbindësha dykëmbsha të cilët janë të gatshëm të bëjnë çdo vepër çnjerëzore që do tju vinte para syve, pa kokëqarje se veprimin e tij duhet ta përshtatë parimeve dhe vlerave morale.  
Ndëgjegjja, sot edhe gjatë historisë, ka qenë e kuptuar dhe konceptuar në mënyra të ndryshme. Larmia  e konceptimit të vetë fenomenit pëson shumëkuptueshmërinë e domethënies së ndërgjegjes. Sepse, e përditshmja na dëshmon për ngjarje konfuze, ngjarje përbri të cilave, njeriu i shëndoshë dhe i pjekur, smund të kalojë përball tyre. Në ndërgjegje mbështeten prindërit gjatë edukimit të fëmijve, kurse fëmijët kur protestojnë kundër prindërve. Në ndërgjegje mbështeten profesorët gjatë arsimit të studentëve, kurse studentët kur protestojnë kundër profesorëve. Në ndergjegje mbështeten, po ashtu pushteti politik dhe ekonomik, si dhe qytetarët me mospranimin e tyre. Në ndërgjegje është mbështetur dhe mbështetet e drejta  totalitare, komuniste  dhe ideologjitë tjera, të cilat i kanë shtyrë njerëzit edhe deri në vdekje.
Të gjitha këto, si  mbështetje kanë ndërgjegjen (personale ose kolektive), por duhet theksuar se çdonjëri e ndjekë nocionin e vet të ndërgjegjes. Shumë herë, kjo nuk është ndërgjegje por afekt, mllef, furi, hakmarrje, zili, krenari, mosmundësi që njeriu të heq dorë nga e keqja dhe ta pranojë gabimin.

Ndërgjegjen, pra, çdo njeri e kupton ndryshe, e shpjegon ndyshe dhe e zbaton ndryshe.

Këto fakte të cekura na paralajmërojnë se gjendemi në një hapsirë delikate morale dhe në këte oazë të larmishme sështë lehtë të  gjendet masi i artë  .

*
Koncepti i ndërgjegjes*

Që të kuptojmë termin ndërgjegje, është  mirë  që  këtij termi ti bëhet një historik i shkurtër i përdorur gjatë epokave, të cilat kanë vlerën më të madhe për kulturën tone europiane, të bazuar në traditën biblike dhe në antikën greko-romake.
Në gjuhë greke gjejmë termin syneidesis - d.m.th. të jesh  fajtorë (i përdorur në gjykatoret greke), kurse me shtojcën eautu d.m.th. të jesh i vetëdijshëm.
Syneidesis  d.m.th.  edhe ndërgjegjje; së pari si tronditje e brendshme (për shkak të veprave të këqija), pastaj merrë aspektin e marrjes së qëndrimit (në kuptimin  ndërgjegjja e vërtetë ), së fundi ndërgjegjja merrë instanca autoriative, ku identifikohet me Zotin.

Romakët e kanë përdorur termin conscientia (përndryshe përkthim i termit grek) me  domethënie të njëjtë me fajlën greke  është përdorur në drejtësi. Këtë e kanë  përdorur Ciceroni dhe Seneka. Në traditën biblike dhe të krishterë merret termi grek syneidesis me domethënie brendësi , shpesh edhe si  zemër të cilën e përshkon Zoti. Mesjeta vazhdon traditën antike greke dhe biblike me ternim conscientia. Në epokë tëmë vonshme lindin refleksione filozofiko-teologjike, të cilat edhe sot nuk pushojnë.

Nga të gjitha këto, mund të konkludojmë se ndërgjegjja manifestohet, lajmërohet vetëm te njeriu. Shtazët nuk e kanë ndërgjegje. Prandaj, ajo ështe fenomen antropologjik. Kuptimi i saj varet nga kuptimi i njeriut.

Në jetën e përditshme hasim në një mori fjalish, të cilat dëshmojnë se ky fenomen antropologjik ekziston, p.sh. smë le ndërgjegjja, mbështetem në ndërgjegjen,  ndërgjegjen e kam të pastër, a stë brenë ndërgjegjja të etj. Por ,sdijmë se a janë të gjithë të vetëdijshëm se ata ndërgjegjen e  përdorin në domethënien dhe kuptimin e vërtetë të falës. Po i sjellim disa definicione, që pak a shumë të njoftohemi me ndërgjegjen:

- Sipas definicionit klasik ndërgjegjja është diktat i arsyes praktike ose praktikisht gjykimi i fundit këtu dhe tani, duhet zbatuar ose duhet braktisur.
- Si gjykim moral ajo është aftësi të vlerësohet dhe dallohet e mira dhe e keqja , e drejta dhe e padrejta.

- Ndërgjegjja është thelbi dhe qendra ku njeriu takohet me Zotin
-Tomë Akuini  thotë se ajo është  zbatim i njohurisë në vepër konkrete.
Ka shumë definicione të tjera, por këto janë disi të pranuara kryesisht prej të gjithëve. Këto dëshmojnë se ndërgjegjja është pjesë përbërëse e njeriut, norma më superiore e veprimit moral.


*	Fomimi dhe edukimi i ndërgjegjes	*

Ndërgjegjja sështe dhuratë e gatshme, e dhënë njëherë e përgjithmonë. Si aftësi bazore qorton që përherë të bësh mirë, kurse  të keqen duhet mënjanuar përherë. Kjo i është dhënë çdo individi në mënyrë specifike. Siç është cekur edhe në artikullin para këtij, njeriu lind i pa adaptuar rrethit, a që ti përshtatet atij, duhet të edukohet dhe kulturohet. Si çdo tipar të njeriut, po ashtu edhe  ndërgjegjen duhet edukuar, që njeriu në jetë të di të veprojë më vendosmëri,qartë dhe drejtë, pa kurrfarë dyshimi.

Çka do të thotë edukimi i ndërgjegjes? Kjo d.t.th, në mënyr intensive, metodikisht, të bëjmë gjithçka që fara e saj të zhvillohet lirisht, që tash e në të ardhmen, me lehtësi të funksion dhe zbaton detyrat specifike të personit, tia mundëson atij realitetin sa më të përsosur të së mirës (morale).

Nëse kemi këtë parasysh, pra se ndërgjegjja është qendra dhe thelbi i personalitatit njerëzor dhe prej saj varet kualifikimi dhe kuptimi i jetës, sdo mend, ndërgjegjes duhet ti kushtohet më tepër edukim. Sepse po sndodhi kjo, e kundërat do të shkakton thyerje morale dhe ekzistenciale. Pasiviteti në këtë lëmi, personi e zmbraps, akulturon dhe e bën indiferent para veprave morale. Dallojmë disa ndërgjegje të cilave u mungon edukimi i vërtetë: 

1.	Ndërgjegjja e dyshimt, e pasigurt; personi me ndërgjegje të këtillë, përherë është i pasigurt se a vepron mire apo keq, i mungon qartësia, kthelltësia. 
3.	Ndërgjegjja e hutuar; njeriu i gjetur para zgjidhjes së dy mundësive, te dyjat i vlerëson si të këqija, ashtu i hutuar mendon se pa  tjetër duhet ta zgjidh njëren prej tyre.
4.	Ndërgjegjja skrupuloze; është gjendje më e rendë e ndëgjegjes. Njeriu skrupuloz është në frikë të paarsyeshme se ka bërë keq, ka  ofenduar Zotin. Në jetën e përditshme sheh mëkat atje ku ska, kurse për gabimin më të vogël mendon se është mëkat i madh. Njerëz te këtillë nuk arrijnë asgjë në jetë dhe jetojnë jasht realitetit. 
5.	Ndërgjegjja e verbër; me këtë ndërgjegjje personi sështë i vetëdijshëm se është në gabim, meqë as nuk angazhohet ti rishqyrton veprat e veta për të ardhë deri te qartësia e veprave.
Edukimi i shëndosh i ndëgjegjes ka për pasojë ndërgjegjen e pjekur ose ndërgjegjen e lirë, fakt i cili  çmohet si kulminim i edukimit.

Çfarë është ndërgjegjja e pjekur? Njeriu i shëndosh, i zhvilluar dhe i pjekur, normalisht, sheh se në ndërgjegje ka ngatërrime, vëren dallime mes asaj çka  duhet të jetë (këtë sështë dashur ta bëj ose këtë sguxoj ta bëj etj.). Ky është tipar dhe karakteristikë e cila e dallon njeriun prej qenieve dhe llojeve tjera. Me ndërgjegjen e pjekur, njeriu zhvillon edhe dinjitetin bazor të tij. Ajo është thelbi i cili jehon qartë në intimën e zemrës sonë, duke na këshilluar se të mirën duhet bërë, kurse të keqën duhet mënjanuar.

Mos të mendojmë se masa e sigurisë njerëzore është siguri matematikore, ku mungon çdo dyshim. Jo, ajo sështë, por, nëse kemi pasur një edukim intenziv të pjekur dhe, nëse e kemi arritur ndërgjegjen e pjekur, si dhe nëse asaj ia pranojmë integritetin dhe autoritetin, dyshimi dhe gabimi para çdo vepre mund të jetë shumë i vogël.

Për ndërgjegjen është vështirë të folësh, por edhe më vështirë të dish se kur njeriu vepron sipas nërgjegjes së pjekur e kur sipas ndërgjegjes së papjekur apo të sëmurë. Andaj edhe lindin konflikte të natyrës së ndryshme. Nëse  ndërgjegjja nuk ka tendencë për saktësi objektive, smund të jetë ndërgjegjje, por, afekt, hakmarrje, zemërim, mospranim apo diç tjetër.

Në përfundim mund të pohojmë se ndërgjegjja ekziston. Këtë e pranojnë të gjithë njerëzit. Të gjithë mbështeten në të: kolektivisht  pushtetet civile dhe fetare, politike dhe ekonomike; individualisht  teologët, filozofët dhe shkencëtarët dhe gazetarët, madje edhe delikventët dhe terroristët.

Dikatatet e ndërgjegjes janë të ndryshme, ndonjëherë në raste të  njëjta paradoksale. Këtu ka të bëjë, siç e kam cekur më lartë, mbi keqkuptimin e ndërgjegjes, kështu ndërgjegjja indentifikohet me afekte iracionale, kurse kur bëhet fjalë për grupe, ajo identifikohet me ideologjinë e grupit, partiesë, mentalitetit, modes. Mund të themi  se fenomeni ndërgjegje, posaçërisht sot, është instrumentalizuar duke iu adaptuar qëllimeve të ndonjë grupi, po jo rrallë edhe të njerëzve në poste të mëdha e të rëndësishme. Prapseprapë, nuk duhet harruar se ndërgjegjja e pjekur, si rregull dhe normë e veprimit moral na udhëheq kah harmonia, paqja dhe më në fund shpëtimi.

----------

